# [Exchanging Wyndham points > RCI > DVC] - questions



## Alisha&Jay (May 30, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how many points I need to have in an RCI account to exchange into a 2 bedroom DVC for a jan trip (jan 14-21, Martin Luther king holiday). 
 I have seen the external exchange points chart, but what season are these dates considered- prime at 224k, high at 184k, value at 140k, or quiet at 109k? 
What about Presidents week in feb, is that prime? 
Also, when does Dvc deposit into Rci, I read on another thread that it was no sooner than 7 months before? Is that accurate? 
Since jan is a low point season with Dvc, would I be able to get a 2 bedroom if I started searching at the first point Dvc starts depositing?
Besides OKW and SSR, do you think I would be able to get AKV since it is a large resort?
And, I know it will cost $179 exchange fee, but I also read Dvc charges $95 too? Is this correct and when would I pay the $95, at time of reservation confirmation? Thanks for your responses.


----------



## JimMIA (May 30, 2011)

DVC has 5 levels of points costs.  All of January is Adventure Season, which is the lowest points cost.  President's week in Feb is "Magic" which is the second highest, so I'm sure that would be prime.

And of course, it's possible that everything is Prime...I wouldn't be surprised.

I'll let others advise you on exchange tactics, except to say that 2 BRs are likely to be few and far between.  I'm not sure about DVC's depositing timing, but DVC owners can book their home resort at 11 months and non-home resorts at 7 months out.

Yes, the DVC fee is $95.  I believe it is paid at check-in, not through RCI.  They'll try to tell you it's for various things, but the truth is you get nothing for that $95 except what EVERY OTHER onsite guest gets for nothing.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 30, 2011)

Hi! I have never seen a 2Br in points. I have seen them in weeks, and they may have been in points, just not when I was looking. A one bedroom points reservation at Old Key West cost me 54,500 for September which is a low season. February 1 - 15 is "Dream Season" - right at midpoints. And 16-28th is "Magic Season" - next to the highest.

I have no idea whether the RCI points relate in any way to the DVC points.

elaine


----------



## klynn (May 30, 2011)

Here is my history with RCI points exchanges 2BR and 3BR DVC:
October 2011 - 94,500 - Animal Kingdom Villas 2BR
May 2011 - 71,000 - Boardwalk 2BR
December 2010 - 71,000 - Wilderness 2BR
May 2011 - 109,500 - Old Key West 3BR
May 2011 - 71,000 - Animal Kingdom Villas 2BR


----------



## Alisha&Jay (May 31, 2011)

klynn said:


> Here is my history with RCI points exchanges 2BR and 3BR DVC:
> October 2011 - 94,500 - Animal Kingdom Villas 2BR
> May 2011 - 71,000 - Boardwalk 2BR
> December 2010 - 71,000 - Wilderness 2BR
> ...



Well that is interesting and good news. Do you remember when you started looking fOr the May 2011 reservations? And did you book before or after the jan 2011 rci changes? If it was before, I assume the points cost would be higher now, but apparently 2 bedrooms are available. Anyone else have answers or input as to my various questions?


----------



## Alisha&Jay (May 31, 2011)

Also forget to mention that for our annual Disney trip, I have been using my mother in laws timeshares for exchanges, and before we started doing that 2 yrs ago, we owned DVC. Now she is getting rid of her timeshares and we are going to purchase Wyndham points contract. Plan on staying at BONNET CREEK, unless a DVC comes up, we would like to stay there sometimes too. So, I have no access right now to the Wyndham rci portal to even see what or if 2 bedroom DVC's are available, how soon they get deposited in, the locations available, etc. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 31, 2011)

I believe the OP is asking about Wyndham points and how they can get into DVC; they are wondering how many Wyndham points translate to RCI Points.  I have never done it, so I didn't answer the question.  

224K is high season 2 bedroom in Wyndham.  Who knows how RCI treats Wyndham deposits within RCI Points?  Is it strictly 2 bed high season, because Florida is "all red" and requires 224K?  

The Wyndham RCI portal is something I have never used.


----------



## Alisha&Jay (May 31, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I believe the OP is asking about Wyndham points and how they can get into DVC; they are wondering how many Wyndham points translate to RCI Points.  I have never done it, so I didn't answer the question.
> 
> 224K is high season 2 bedroom in Wyndham.  Who knows how RCI treats Wyndham deposits within RCI Points?  Is it strictly 2 bed high season, because Florida is "all red" and requires 224K?
> 
> The Wyndham RCI portal is something I have never used.



Yes, that is what I was referring to. I plan on depositing Wyndham points into Rci.


----------



## bnoble (May 31, 2011)

There are at least three different "currencies" being bandied about here.  You are talking about Wyndham points.  Jim's "five levels" describes DVC's internal point charts.  Klynn is talking about RCI Points.



> Who knows how RCI treats Wyndham deposits within RCI Points? Is it strictly 2 bed high season, because Florida is "all red" and requires 224K?


As far as I can tell, the Wyndham portal treats all resorts in the same general area identically.  So, the points required depend only on size and season, and do not vary based on individual resort.

Even though Orlando is "red year round", there have been seasonal variations that go more or less as you'd expect.  However, they haven't been perfectly consistent.  Earlier on, the peak times in Orlando were Prime.  Now, they appear to be High.  Here's a representative sample for MLK 2012 right now:



> Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld International Center (#3517)
> 
> 6924 Grand Vacations Way
> Orlando,  FL   32821
> ...



So, it looks like that week is currently considered High season.  However, it certainly could change to Prime if RCI revalues again.  If I were you, I would deposit 184K and enter an ongoing search---entering the search must be done by phone, IIRC.  But, keep checking other resorts for that week to see if the valuation changes.  If it does, you can deposit the 40K difference later, as it is above the 27K minimum.


----------



## klynn (May 31, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I believe the OP is asking about Wyndham points and how they can get into DVC; they are wondering how many Wyndham points translate to RCI Points. I have never done it, so I didn't answer the question.
> 
> 224K is high season 2 bedroom in Wyndham. Who knows how RCI treats Wyndham deposits within RCI Points? Is it strictly 2 bed high season, because Florida is "all red" and requires 224K?
> 
> The Wyndham RCI portal is something I have never used.


 
Oops.  What I posted was my history with regular RCI points.  I know nothing about the Whyndham RCI portal.  I am sorry, OP, if I have given you information you were not looking for.


----------



## littlestar (May 31, 2011)

When I go through the Wyndham RCI portal to shop and look around, I've been using the Hilton Grand Vacation Club deposits as a guide as to what DVC will take points wise.  For instance, in January one bedroom Hilton Orlando units are requiring 121,000 points and 184,000 points for a 2 bedroom.  Hilton deposits further out than DVC, so their deposits have been my yard stick for what it takes points wise in RCI for different months of the year through the Wyndham/RCI portal.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 31, 2011)

The weeks Brian posted are only 12-13 TPU's, and that is a bargain for the Hilton in value, but I don't think 182K Wyndham points is a bargain for that one.  Disney is 25 TPU's, so if you can get it for 182K, it's a better deal than the Hilton.  

$4.60 X 182K (my cost for Wyndham points)=$837.20
$25 X 13 TPU for the 2 bedroom (my cost with my Colorado summer weeks) $325


----------



## bnoble (May 31, 2011)

> When I go through the Wyndham RCI portal to shop and look around, I've been using the Hilton Grand Vacation Club deposits as a guide as to what DVC will take points wise.


As far as I can tell you can use *any* Orlando resort.  Any 2BR for the same week has the same valuation in the Wyndham portal, area-wide.


----------



## littlestar (May 31, 2011)

bnoble said:


> As far as I can tell you can use *any* Orlando resort.  Any 2BR for the same week has the same valuation in the Wyndham portal, area-wide.



I wondered about that - I had checked a few of the other Orlando resorts to see what they take points wise (but I didn't check many).  I found it strange that some of those resorts I can get on an RCI Last Call.  I definitely would save my larger Wyndham points deposits for something hard to get - like DVC or a Hawaii exchange.


----------



## bnoble (May 31, 2011)

Right.  This is the downside of the fixed-grid portals.  (And, as far as I know, they all work this way.)


----------



## Alisha&Jay (May 31, 2011)

So, is it 7 mOnths prior that Dvc deposits? I'm trying to convince my husband that we don't need to buy Dvc and instead can buy at Bonnet Creek for so much less. Hopefully, we can still get Dvc, maybe every other yr, since we are willing to travel in one of Disneys slow periods, mid-jan. 
Can any of you who do have access to the Rci portal see any 2 bed Dvc at any time coming up? 
Not expecting that next jan I will be able to stay Dvc since by the time I close on a Wyndham contract, and get account set up, it will probably be too late. Not even sure I will be able to stay at Bonnet Creek, don't know how quickly that time period books up, but I am hoping to atleast stay there.


----------



## bnoble (May 31, 2011)

Ah, I see.

If Bonnet Creek is the only Wyndham property in which you are interested, you are probably better off renting reservations from VIP-level owners who are willing to pass along their point discounts.  The resort is *HUGE*, and discounted inventory is readily available in the offseason, as far as I know.

As for exchanging into DVC: I don't think Wyndham is a great target for that.  It's not particular cost effective vs. other RCI options, and there are three different companies that could change something that makes it impossible going forward: DVC, RCI, and Wyndham.

When I checked earlier this morning, there were no DVC 2BRs in Weeks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 31, 2011)

I wouldn't buy Wyndham to trade into DVC.  

There are many ways to get DVC, but as Brian always says, nothing is a guarantee forever.  Chasing around to find the perfect trader, and then discovering your new week is no longer trading as previously, it's pretty discouraging.  

But I must admit I feel guilty saying that to people, since I think the new RCI Points Lite is terrific, and it's easy to buy something that trades well enough in the system to get DVC.  For now, I think buying a prime summer week in a coastal resort with low MF's is pure gold.  Low fees is important.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 31, 2011)

If you do buy something with plans to trade into DVC, I would suggest two things:

1) Buy something dual-affiliated, so you can still get in if DVC moves back to II.

2) Be willing to stay off-site if you can't get into DVC.  There are tons of great off-site choices (including Wyndham Bonnet Creek).


----------



## littlestar (May 31, 2011)

I wouldn't buy Wyndham points just for access to DVC through RCI.  Now, I *would* buy Wyndham points for access to Bonnet Creek, Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk, or their great resorts in Gatlinburg, Destin/Panama City, San Antonio, etc. -  

We bought our Wyndham resale points deeded at Gatlinburg (the non water park one) for a combination of reasons - low dues and the resort being a 7 hour drive from home and for, of course, access to Wyndham's great internal system.  

I do have to say the points requirements through the Wyndham/RCI portal for DVC in September is not bad - 74,000 points for a 1 bedroom DVC is not bad. I've got a 1 bedroom booked at Disney's SSR in late September booked with 74,000 Wyndham points.  I figure my cost in Wyndham dues/RCI trade fee, and DVC $95.00 fee puts my cost for that week at around $575.00


----------



## littlestar (May 31, 2011)

I also wanted to mention that I just booked an RCI Extra Vacation for Wyndham Bonnet Creek checking in on January 14th, 2012, for $440 through RCI.  They lowered the price of Wyndham Bonnet Creek units for January check-ins. Just wanted to mention that to you if you have an RCI account and are wanting to try out Bonnet Creek before you buy anything.


----------



## antjmar (May 31, 2011)

Alisha&Jay said:


> So, is it 7 mOnths prior that Dvc deposits? I'm trying to convince my husband that we don't need to buy Dvc and instead can buy at Bonnet Creek for so much less. Hopefully, we can still get Dvc, maybe every other yr, since we are willing to travel in one of Disneys slow periods, mid-jan.
> Can any of you who do have access to the Rci portal see any 2 bed Dvc at any time coming up?
> Not expecting that next jan I will be able to stay Dvc since by the time I close on a Wyndham contract, and get account set up, it will probably be too late. Not even sure I will be able to stay at Bonnet Creek, don't know how quickly that time period books up, but I am hoping to atleast stay there.



as of a few minutes ago no 2 brs in disney shown thru wyndham from now until Jan. Have you ever stayed at BC?


----------



## Alisha&Jay (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for all this info. Not really sure what to do. At first we were thinking buying BC for every other yr stays at Disney (never stayed there, but have read tons about it, and love the fact it's within Disney gates) For the other yrs (we go to Disney annually), we wanted to buy at Dvc, which we used to own but had to sell. Recently we have been looking at Wyndham points contracts that were large enough to get us 2 weeks vacation. We can use one week for Disney and the other we can split uP into long weekends, or a beach vacation, someday we want to go to Washington dc with the kids, etc. Guess we have a lot of thinking to do!


----------



## Alisha&Jay (May 31, 2011)

antjmar said:


> as of a few minutes ago no 2 brs in disney shown thru wyndham from now until Jan. Have you ever stayed at BC?



No, never stayed there. I see you are from CT too, we are in Torrington, CT. 
THANK YOU for checking the availability of DVC. 

Maybe we will just rent at BC to try it out in Jan. My husband doesn't like that idea because he says rents will just go up each yr, (I know MF do too). We would also like to pass it on to our children. And, we do want to be able to go in peak times too, like thanksgiving, for example. My mother-in-law does have an rci account, maybe I will ask her to see if there are any extra vacations at BC for Jan 2012, MLK holiday.


----------



## littlestar (May 31, 2011)

Alisha&Jay said:


> Thanks for all this info. Not really sure what to do. At first we were thinking buying BC for every other yr stays at Disney (never stayed there, but have read tons about it, and love the fact it's within Disney gates) For the other yrs (we go to Disney annually), we wanted to buy at Dvc, which we used to own but had to sell. Recently we have been looking at Wyndham points contracts that were large enough to get us 2 weeks vacation. We can use one week for Disney and the other we can split uP into long weekends, or a beach vacation, someday we want to go to Washington dc with the kids, etc. Guess we have a lot of thinking to do!



I can relate.  At one time we owned over 550 DVC points.  We've downsized considerably since then.   We've really enjoyed our Wyndham points (we're in the process of adding 126,000 more).  

We had a terrific trip to Wyndham's Waikiki Beachwalk property back in January - we loved it!  Also, we've stayed at Bonnet Creek and Smoky Mountains and they are terrific resorts, too. Wyndham has two resorts in DC - National Harbor and Alexandria. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## antjmar (May 31, 2011)

FYI the week you posted in your opening post requires 189K points for a 2 br at BC. if you are trying to get 2 weeks vacation you will need alot more than 105 EOY contract.  I like wyndham since they have many resorts very close to us. (atlantic city, newport etc).  I feel this gives me greater flexibility  to go away for a weekend  or so if I cant make it to my home resort....


----------



## antjmar (May 31, 2011)

Alisha&Jay said:


> No, never stayed there. I see you are from CT too, we are in Torrington, CT.
> THANK YOU for checking the availability of DVC.
> 
> Maybe we will just rent at BC to try it out in Jan. My husband doesn't like that idea because he says rents will just go up each yr, (I know MF do too). We would also like to pass it on to our children. And, we do want to be able to go in peak times too, like thanksgiving, for example. My mother-in-law does have an rci account, maybe I will ask her to see if there are any extra vacations at BC for Jan 2012, MLK holiday.



Yes we are in Stamford, I have never stayed at disney or BC from what I read BC  offers larger rooms and is very nice. FYI  We are going this thanksgiving and rooms are  "sold out" thru wyndham points (but you can still rent).  I booked about a month ago. If you are planning on travelling with kids in school you will be competeing with lots of people who book way in advance... So BC as a home resort will give you the ARP.  you can rent from others at a very good price before you buy. 
IMO Wyndham points are a great deal...
Tony


----------



## Alisha&Jay (May 31, 2011)

antjmar said:


> FYI the week you posted in your opening post requires 189K points for a 2 br at BC. if you are trying to get 2 weeks vacation you will need alot more than 105 EOY contract.  I like wyndham since they have many resorts very close to us. (atlantic city, newport etc).  I feel this gives me greater flexibility  to go away for a weekend  or so if I cant make it to my home resort....



Yes, I know an EOY contract of 105k won't cut it!  But I did see a 366k contract for sale, and that would do it (even if it's just 6 nights for the second week,cutting off one weekend night, for ex.)


----------



## Shelbyd95 (May 31, 2011)

Alisha&Jay said:


> Yes, I know an EOY contract of 105k won't cut it!  But I did see a 366k contract for sale, and that would do it (even if it's just 6 nights for the second week,cutting off one weekend night, for ex.)



BC Points per week for a 2 bedroom 

Weeks 1 -6, 20-22, 34-35, 40-42 (High Weeks - 189,000 pts) 
Weeks 7-14, 23-33, 51-52 (Prime Weeks - 224,000 pts)
Weeks 15-19, 36-39, 43-50 (Value Weeks - 112,000 pts)


----------



## JimMIA (May 31, 2011)

antjmar said:


> ... I have never stayed at disney or BC from what I read BC  offers larger rooms and is very nice. FYI



BC is definitely very nice, and the room sizes are _generally_ larger.

2 BR room sizes:

Bonnet Creek 
2 BR Deluxe 1180-1257 sq ft
2 BR Presidential 1250 sq ft

DVC
OKW 1410
BWV  1071
BCV  1075
AKV  975-1173 (OKW 1 BR, 1005!)
SSR  1070
BLT  1152
VWL  1075


----------



## JimMIA (May 31, 2011)

Alisha&Jay said:


> I'm trying to convince my husband that we don't need to buy Dvc and instead can buy at Bonnet Creek for so much less. Hopefully, we can still get Dvc, maybe every other yr, since we are willing to travel in one of Disneys slow periods, mid-jan.


Honestly, as a DVC fan and former owner, I would not buy DVC in your situation.  You're talking about spending tens of thousands of dollars extra to buy DVC, and paying double the maintenance fees, to use something of limited value every other year. 

IF you like the selection of resorts within the Wyndham internal system, I would buy Wyndham resale -- never direct from the developer -- for a few hundred bucks including closing costs on eBay.

IF you absolutely _must_ have DVC, I would buy DVC -- also resale, never direct -- with the idea of using it ONLY at DVC resorts.

In either case, I would factor in a resale recovery of your initial buy-in expense of ZERO.  Counting on getting *anything* back is a fool's bet.


----------



## Alisha&Jay (May 31, 2011)

JimMIA-
I think I agree with you. I think I would be very happy at BC, I may try to exchange into DVC (and with this 366k contract I am looking at, I would need to deposit atleast some of the 2011 points into Rci since we don't have any big plans to go anywhere for a significant Amt of points this yr). I just am not sure if my husband would agree. Maybe we should buy a smaller contract at BC (he wants the ARP advantage, I guess maybe we would need it for holiday time?). I know he would like it every other yr, just not sure if every yr. In any case, we are not buying Dvc this yr, the earliest would be next yr and by that time hopefully we will have stayed at BC.


----------



## Alisha&Jay (May 31, 2011)

littlestar said:


> I also wanted to mention that I just booked an RCI Extra Vacation for Wyndham Bonnet Creek checking in on January 14th, 2012, for $440 through RCI.  They lowered the price of Wyndham Bonnet Creek units for January check-ins. Just wanted to mention that to you if you have an RCI account and are wanting to try out Bonnet Creek before you buy anything.



Was that for a 2 bedroom? And is that a "special" price that normally is higher?  I asked my mother in law to check on rci, since she has an acct, and she emailed me that she has a 2 bedroom on hold for that same date as you, but she neglected to mention how much it will cost me. I have to call her tomorrow.


----------



## puppymommo (Jun 1, 2011)

Alisha&Jay said:


> Yes, I know an EOY contract of 105k won't cut it!  But I did see a 366k contract for sale, and that would do it (even if it's just 6 nights for the second week,cutting off one weekend night, for ex.)



One thing to be aware of is that at some peak times you cannot rent 6 days. It has to be 7 days, or 4 days, or 3 days.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 1, 2011)

Alisha&Jay said:


> Was that for a 2 bedroom? And is that a "special" price that normally is higher?  I asked my mother in law to check on rci, since she has an acct, and she emailed me that she has a 2 bedroom on hold for that same date as you, but she neglected to mention how much it will cost me. I have to call her tomorrow.



Yes.  That was a two bedroom.  $440 and with the tax it comes to about $493 for the week.  If you need a guest certificate (don't know if you're on her RCI account or not?) you'll need to add $59 to that price. 

Bonnet Creek Extra Vacations in RCI are usually priced pretty high.  Most of the time they are over $1,000 for the week.


----------



## Alisha&Jay (Jun 1, 2011)

Littlestar,
My mother-in-law told me it is a 2 bedroom that she has on hold, and the price was what you said $450 plus tax! She is reserving it tonight! I'm so excited to stay there and I can't believe the deal. I wonder if bonnet creek offers this discount every jan, since it is a slower time at Disney and other parks? Normally we go presidents week in feb, but since our school system has eliminated feb vacation (and they now only have presidents day off), I thought of jan during Martin Luther king week, they still have to miss 4 days of school and it is less crowded too. So, we will be there, with our 4 kids and my husbands son too.  Can't wait, thank you so much for telling me about this.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 1, 2011)

Alisha&Jay said:


> Littlestar,
> My mother-in-law told me it is a 2 bedroom that she has on hold, and the price was what you said $450 plus tax! She is reserving it tonight! I'm so excited to stay there and I can't believe the deal. I wonder if bonnet creek offers this discount every jan, since it is a slower time at Disney and other parks? Normally we go presidents week in feb, but since our school system has eliminated feb vacation (and they now only have presidents day off), I thought of jan during Martin Luther king week, they still have to miss 4 days of school and it is less crowded too. So, we will be there, with our 4 kids and my husbands son too.  Can't wait, thank you so much for telling me about this.



They are kind of hit or miss on when they offer them that low.  I booked one for early May 2010 for the same price - $440 before tax.  This will give you a chance to try Wyndham Bonnet Creek out before you buy anything.  

We always call the resort about a week before check-in to ask for certain buildings.  They will try to get you to take a timeshare tour - we unplug our room phone as I won't do a Wyndham tour (Wyndham sales people can be quite aggressive - unlike DVC sales people). I'd be wasting their time anyway as I only buy resale.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow!  I had completely stopped looking for Wyndham Bonnet Creek through Extra Vacations because they were always $1000+.  That's a good find.

That's close, but still not as cheap as exchanging in (if you have cheap TPUs, anyway).  At 10 TPU (which is pretty typical for off-season) and $10/TPU, it's only about $279/week.


----------



## Alisha&Jay (Jun 1, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Wow!  I had completely stopped looking for Wyndham Bonnet Creek through Extra Vacations because they were always $1000+.  That's a good find.
> 
> That's close, but still not as cheap as exchanging in (if you have cheap TPUs, anyway).  At 10 TPU (which is pretty typical for off-season) and $10/TPU, it's only about $279/week.



Since I don't own the timeshares (my mother-in-law does), my only cost is the $440 plus tax. My inlaws own 2 timeshares, and they pay all the fees! For the past 2 yrs they have given us a weeks vacation thru rci exchange, but now that rci made these changes they really only get 1 week a yr with each timeshare and they use them both. So, we were looking at buying our own timeshare, but now that I am booking this BC extra vacation for so little, we are going to hold off.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 1, 2011)

Personally, I would recommend waiting for the travel market to rebound a little bit before buying a timeshare in your shoes.  I expect that rental rates will rise more quickly/steeply than timeshare prices, so you may as well get while the getting is good on the rental market, either from RCI or from owners.  You may find that RCI's Extra Vacations meets your needs nicely given that you like to travel offseason, and if you can avoid the long-term obligation of actual ownership, that has real value, even if you aren't getting the rock-bottom price on your lodging today.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 1, 2011)

RCI's cash Extra Vacations are great if you don't need peak/high season.  There are actually some Hilton Grand Vacation Club Parc Soleil weeks (newest Hilton Vacation Club in Orlando) out there for $440, too, for September and May.  I've booked Sheraton Vistana in the past on an RCI Last Call for under $300 for the week!  The Last Calls are special deals for travel within 45 days of check-in.

One thing I wanted to mention that I really like about using our Wyndham points internally is we mostly travel January, May, and September and Wyndham usually reduces the point requirements for those months. Except I've never seen them reduce Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk point requirements - that resort probably has too much demand to have any point discounts.

Depending on where your mother-in-law owns, she might be able to join Interval International (other major exchange company), too, if any of her resorts are dual affiliated.  We also have an Interval International account and we love booking the Marriott Vacation Club resorts in Orlando via Interval's cash "Getaways".  We upgraded our Interval International (II) membership to platinum and now our friends and family don't have to pay any guest certificate fees and get an extra $50 off each Getaway that is booked.  For non peak season, we usually pay around $450 for a 2 bedroom Marriott Getaway for a week in Orlando. Marriott Vacation Club has very nice quality - their resorts are soooo nice.


----------



## judifree (Jun 23, 2011)

*Wyndham Resorts*

_ads not permitted on this forum--click on Marketplace in the red bar at the top of this page to place an ad._


----------



## hsmamato2 (Jun 23, 2011)

what's the best way to search for extra vacations, like the prices you've quoted above? by date?  I saw some at Bonnet Creek,but it was WAY more than 440.00.....thnx


----------

